# Round light flash diffuser experience?



## sanjosedave (Dec 26, 2014)

What has been your experience using one of the round light flash diffusers for portraits?

Anyone using the Chinese made ones from ebay directly?

If you use one, could you post a portrait? Thx


----------



## Pookie (Dec 26, 2014)

If you're talking about a ring flash mod for a speedlite... yea, not fond of them. You'll have to be exceptionally close to your subject to get anything to look like a true ring flash. For the price (Chinese knock-off's) they are worth a try but if you're really looking for a ring flash, only the real deal will work. I've used Orbis and some knock offs but eventually ponied up for the dedicated strobes. Currently I use Elinchrom's Ranger and Quadra ring flashes and they perform flawlessly.

You can check through my site... there are a few portraits taken with the orbis. Ring flashes are a specialized look (or macro work), glammy, flat lighting... not really the best for general portraiture. I use Lastolite Ezyboxes much more frequently for speedlite portraiture.


----------



## sanjosedave (Dec 26, 2014)

I was thinking of a knockoff of this: http://www.roundflash.com/roundflash_ring


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 26, 2014)

sanjosedave said:


> I was thinking of a knockoff of this: http://www.roundflash.com/roundflash_ring



I've got the expensive genuine one, its great does drop about 1.5 stops of light from a speedlight I found its better with the godox 360
can be used off camera as a nice softbox too

very very portable and convenient

the knock offs look good too


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Jan 16, 2015)

I have the RoundFlash, I like to use it, but I let the pictures speak for itself.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 16, 2015)

Knut Skywalker said:


> I have the RoundFlash, I like to use it, but I let the pictures speak for itself.



Just my opinion, I find the catch lights too distracting.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Jan 16, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Knut Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> > I have the RoundFlash, I like to use it, but I let the pictures speak for itself.
> ...



Yeah, the catchlights are very prominent in the eyes because they are so thick. "Real" ringlights are thinner and subtler. The roundFlash is great for products, too. I like to photograph things I want to sell on ebay with the ringlight. Great results.


----------

